# What are your expectations of Adam Morrison this year?



## Waukee

He will get plently of shots in that offense, I expect 16 or so ppg...


----------



## Pain5155

He will average 18-22 ppg. And help the bobcats make a real run for the 7th, and 8th playoffs seeds.

Whats with the bucks logo?


----------



## endora60

I'm going to bet he averages 16 ppg, with maybe three assists.

He seems to be what everyone expected so far. Not saying much, obviously, since it's still just summer league, but:



> July 14
> 
> "His floppy hair and trademark mustache would be enough to draw attention. But it has been his ability to make high-arcing jumpers that has people talking."
> 
> --_Indianapolis Star_


Morrison makes good impression


----------



## pmac34

just to let you all know im on the bobcats bandwagon before it takes off


----------



## MusaSK

35+ wins, provided the team stays healthy.

Oh, wait...


----------



## nbanoitall

pmac34 said:


> just to let you all know im on the bobcats bandwagon before it takes off


that ship has already sailed. And I am that ship

my expectations for Morrison. score 21 PPG 4 rebounds 4 assists ROY


----------



## Ruff Draft

18/2/3


----------



## Charlotte_______

23ppg 4rebs 3asts


----------



## Diable

I just hope his defense doesn't make me throw stuff at my TV.He should be at least a decent scorer and maybe a reasonably good rebounder,but watching him at Gonzaga he was a terrible defender and it didn't seem to bother him at all.I don't think we're going to be able to hide him in the corner of a 2-3 zone the way that the Zags did,but we're probably going to be forced into playing a lot of zone because of him unless he makes a committment to his defense.


----------



## MusaSK

By the way, I think he'll average 20+ points.


----------



## endora60

nbanoitall said:


> that ship has already sailed. And I am that ship


Actually, I'd say Charlotte___ and I are that ship. Welcome aboard, fellow traveler.


----------



## Oil Can

I think Morrison will be a legit 17-18 ppg guy in his rookie year. 

He does have a lot to learn in other areas of his game, and that will bring his scoring down a point or two.


----------



## nbanoitall

endora60 said:


> Actually, I'd say Charlotte___ and I are that ship. Welcome aboard, fellow traveler.


yea right. i created the fan club... i was praising Morrison before he was considered a top 5 pick. now if youd have been with it his junior year that would be one thing. but now everyone is jumping on because he is the "sexy" pick


----------



## Oil Can

nbanoitall said:


> yea right. i created the fan club... i was praising Morrison before he was considered a top 5 pick. now if youd have been with it his junior year that would be one thing. but now everyone is jumping on because he is the "sexy" pick



Well, I am a Zag alum, so I have been on the ship for many, many, moons.....


----------



## Oil Can

NBA.COM R.O.Y. Poll

With 17,500 votes thus far:

Morrison 30% and in the lead comfortably over Bargnani and Roy. 


NBA.COM


----------



## nbanoitall

Oil Can said:


> Well, I am a Zag alum, so I have been on the ship for many, many, moons.....


yea you are the exact type of person i was defending.


----------



## rainman

back to the original thread it will be interesting to see what kind of offense they run there, some teams seem intent on sharing the ball others have their scorers and surround them with guys that can do other things, if ammo gets 15-18 shots per game i think he can average in the high teens(i1st year).


----------



## pmac34

ok i say ammo goes for more than 18


----------



## Legend_33

I was on the Bobcats bandwagon way before any of you suckers. Since the beginning of this past season. And ever since Ammo was drafted(he was my favorite college player), that just cemented it for me. I think Morrison will put up something like 17/4/3 and lead the Bobcats to like a 7th or 8th seed in the playoffs.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Not trying to get off-topic, I was a Bobcat fan before they were the Bobcats, (hence the name) Even before the team had players.


----------



## Ghost

I think Adam Morrison will average 21/4/2


----------



## nutmeged3

lol, love the competition to be on the Bobcats bandwagon

I think Morrison willl go 18/4/3


----------



## nbanoitall

nutmeged3 said:


> lol, love the competition to be on the Bobcats bandwagon
> 
> I think Morrison willl go 18/4/3


Morrison bandwagon only for me. I'm still not convinced the Cats are going to spend. Once I am, then I will jump on that wagon. none of these rookies deals have come up yet.


----------



## DUKE>YOURMOM

Should contend for the rookie of the year. Hopefully will be the best scorer on the roster right off the bat. 15-20ppg shouldn't be too unreasonable if he gets enough shots. His FG% needs to be much higher than it was in the summer league.


----------



## endora60

He'll make a proper average, and I do see him as probably the team's high scorer right away. He's going to make the Bobcats competitive against even points machines like Phoenix and Dallas.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I'm thinking that he'll score around 17 during his rookie season. I definitely don't expect the 'Cats to make the playoffs this year, though. Maybe in 2-3 years.


----------



## endora60

SheedSoNasty said:


> I definitely don't expect the 'Cats to make the playoffs this year, though. Maybe in 2-3 years.


Oh, I think you're so wrong here, sorry. Thinking of the makeup of the Bobcats this season--and the Eastern Conference competition as it'll probably be this coming season--I can see Charlotte getting that eighth spot without too much difficulty. Of course, I also see a first round exit, but it's a start.


----------



## ghoti

A scorer like this doesn't come around often.

Maybe this wasn't the greatest draft, but this guy _will_ be able to score like crazy for many, many years. 

He is just about unguardable. If you play perfect defense, he will still score, and that is as disheartening as it gets.

'Stache is my early favorite for ROY.


----------



## endora60

ghoti said:


> 'Stache is my early favorite for ROY.


I agree. There are some excellent rookies coming into the League this season, but Morrison's the best shot there is for ROY so far, IMO.


----------



## Reidiculous13

I hope he can get more rebounds than 4 or 2. 

To answer the question he's expected to WIN. My prayers r with him.


----------



## ralaw

I expect something around 15ppg, 3rpg and 2-3apg; a Rookie of the Year award and one fight.


----------



## endora60

I'd bet more than one fight, but the rest sounds about right.


----------



## Fork

Charlotte_______ said:


> 23ppg 4rebs 3asts


Wow. Those are some unrealistic expectations.


----------



## endora60

Perhaps, but it's sure nice to have a player for whom Bobcats fans can _have _ expectations, realistic or otherwise.


----------



## vinsanity77

Morrison can definitely reach 20+ ppg but realistically, since he will need time to adjust to the NBA style, probably 18 ppg. Chris Paul averaged almost 17 a game and he isn't exactly a scorer, which is what Ammo is (and unfortunately, pretty much the only thing he can do).


----------



## endora60

vinsanity77 said:


> Morrison can definitely reach 20+ ppg but realistically, since he will need time to adjust to the NBA style, probably 18 ppg. Chris Paul averaged almost 17 a game and he isn't exactly a scorer, which is what Ammo is (and unfortunately, pretty much the only thing he can do).


You'll learn better than that this coming season, vinsanity. Morrison can do more than just score--but even if he couldn't, he'd still be worth his weight in gold to the Bobcats.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

I think that Foye (T'wolves) and Roy (Blazers) will be fighting for Roy-Award with Morrison...

Morrison's stats will be something like this: 18ppg 3rpg 3ast


----------



## sdfgtrew

i expect he can shot around 15-25,if he fit the game 25 isn't so hard


----------



## endora60

sdfgtrew said:


> i expect he can shot around 15-25,if he fit the game 25 isn't so hard


I'm not sure Charlotte would want him going above twenty. If he does, he cuts into Wallace's points and Felton's. Need to keep the balance.


----------



## jordanrowe31

between 14 and 18 ppg probaly 40-45 percent shooting not many rebounds and assister though im thinking two fights, he'll probaly get into it with bruce bowen and raja bell


----------



## naibsel

endora60 said:


> I can see Charlotte getting that eighth spot *without too much difficulty*. .





Charlotte_______ said:


> 23ppg 4rebs 3asts





nbanoitall said:


> my expectations for Morrison. score 21 PPG 4 rebounds 4 assists ROY





Ghost said:


> I think Adam Morrison will average 21/4/2


:rotf:

so you see adam morrison outdoing 'bron and 'melo rookie scoring averages????


....................................................:rotf:


----------



## Charlotte_______

Yes!!!!!!!!????????!!!!!!!


----------



## G_Wallace#3

for this year my expectations of morrison is scoring
He needs to help the Bobcats in scoring
i would be happy wenn he would average near 20 ppg


----------



## Diable

I really wonder how much playing time Morrison will really get if he doesn't change his attitude about playing defense.Right now there is a very distinct possibility that ALan Anderson begins the season starting at the two and the reason is that Bickerstaff isn't going to put up with a Laissez faire attitude towards defense and particularly defensive effort.I could see Morrison in the doghouse rather easily if he doesn't at least improve his effort on that side of the ball.We're not going to be hiding him in a 2-3 zone like Gonzaga did and we're not going to make an exception to our team philosophy for one guy no matter how badly we need him to succeed.If this team doesn't play hard on both sides of the ball then it has nothing to build upon.


----------



## ralaw

Diable said:


> I really wonder how much playing time Morrison will really get if he doesn't change his attitude about playing defense.Right now there is a very distinct possibility that ALan Anderson begins the season starting at the two and the reason is that Bickerstaff isn't going to put up with a Laissez faire attitude towards defense and particularly defensive effort.I could see Morrison in the doghouse rather easily if he doesn't at least improve his effort on that side of the ball.We're not going to be hiding him in a 2-3 zone like Gonzaga did and we're not going to make an exception to our team philosophy for one guy no matter how badly we need him to succeed.If this team doesn't play hard on both sides of the ball then it has nothing to build upon.


You have a point, but I don't think they would have drafted him at #3 to have him sit on the bench due to his inability to play defense. The Bobcats knew what they were getting in Morrison, which is an offensive force. Now, with his competitive drive and how people have been knocking his defense, I'm sure he'll atleast attempt to play defense; however, his teammates will have to help in covering his back.


----------

